# The Grammy's look incredible!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just took a peek at the CBS HDTV broadcast of the Grammys. This has to be some of the best Hi-Def video I have ever seen. Anyone else see it?


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

I agree Chris, just finished watching OZ, and switched them on. Looks very good.


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 23, 2002)

How come my Grammy never looked like that ?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I am lucky enough to have the 2 CBS HD feeds from Dish plus my local KCNC-DT Denver. I watched the Grammys on WCBS-DT from NY, but all three sources looked and sounded great with the Dolby sound.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I agree. Superb picture, and dolby 5.1. You could hear occasionally yelling of "cuss" words out of the back right speaker. Pretty funny that it was that clear!


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

My CBS station turns off their HDTV feed on the weekends. They currently broadcast from about 11am to midnight on weekdays! I guess they are still in the experimental test phases. I looked to see the Grammys in HDTV and they were turned off. Very disappointing. I guess I will have to go visit them.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm glad I missed it. From the Portland Locals Forum at AVSForum, they said the picture was totally unwatchable, pixelating heavily during quick sequences. Normally the station turns off the other channels for events like this, but they even had the traffic cam going for the Grammy's and it ruined the broadcast.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry, folks but I switched the channel after 5 minutes of the worst Grammy opening I've ever seen. Even S&G were a disappointment. 

A turd in HiDef still stinks.


----------

